# Total Retrofit and Extension



## Lambchops65 (6 May 2021)

Hi,

I've gone to a few builders now and gotten them to quote for a job I am (possibly) considering. I was wondering if anyone familiar with these sort of things might be able to tell me if what I've gotten quoted is in and around ballpark figures? Average quote €215,000-€280,000

Typical 1970's 4 bed semi with garage:

Total rewire
Replumb
Bring gas to house. Install new heating system (currently Oil)
Build a few internal walls
Knock a few internal walls
Insulate
Air tightness
Plaster and paint all walls
Steel support (RSJ to be installed)
Extend out by approx 3 m so 8 m x 3m in total (24 sqm) - Flat roof extension
Couple of roof lights
Triple glazed Alu clad windows (approx 8 windows plus bifolds or sliders for back of house extension) and new front door
Convert garage to utility room/pantry
Create and Install new en suite upstairs
New bathroom upstairs (small)
PC sum for wooden floor and some tiles
Tidy up back garden and PC sum for small granite patio area.

Price excludes - Kitchen, worktops, appliances, utility presses, wardrobes, built in alcove units and all other soft furnishings.

Thanks,

LC


----------



## Alkers86 (6 May 2021)

Your spec above is way too vague to allow any meaningful response. Have you got a breakdown of the costs submitted or are they just a lump sum based on the description above?


----------



## noproblem (6 May 2021)

Going on what little spec you've given i'd suggest you're building a new house, but it's a bit more difficult as the ext walls have to fit into the project. I may be wrong on this,  but if going for a full retro-fit with grants, etc, I think you have to choose from a certain list of specific builders who are approved. You say you've gone to a few builders for a price on something you might do?  What are they pricing from, have you proper plans they can work off, etc? If you haven't, then i'd suggest you employ and engineer/architect, get plans drawn up, PP, and then get a price.


----------



## Lambchops65 (6 May 2021)

Thank you for your responses. I'm not sure about a list of specific builders but they did all mention SEAI grants etc and that would be part of their process. 
One of the original companies I approached, did up a few floor plans (which I paid for of course) so that was a good starting point. They took onsite dims and drafted existing and proposed floor plans. I then used these plans to get costs for the other builders. I wouldn't require PP for what I am looking to do unless I decide to extend further or extend to the front of the property.


----------



## noproblem (6 May 2021)

Lambchops65 said:


> Thank you for your responses. I'm not sure about a list of specific builders but they did all mention SEAI grants etc and that would be part of their process.
> One of the original companies I approached, did up a few floor plans (which I paid for of course) so that was a good starting point. They took onsite dims and drafted existing and proposed floor plans. I then used these plans to get costs for the other builders. I wouldn't require PP for what I am looking to do unless I decide to extend further or extend to the front of the proper


You might have been given a few prices, etc, but i'll guarantee you that for what you're doing you'll need proper plans and specs before you get anyone to price it out and complete the job. As for not wanting PP, I would certainly check that out for complete certainty and insurance purposes. Pointless saying anymore on it with no detail whatsoever given. Good luck with it.


----------



## Steven Barrett (7 May 2021)

If you are getting a job that big done, you should get professional help with it. Look at getting a QS for starters who will price up the job for you. It's their job to know the price of these jobs and they can identify where a builder is expensive or cheap and where you can reduce costs. Otherwise, you are at the mercy of the builder.


----------



## PolkaDot (7 May 2021)

Definitely recommend getting an architect/engineer and/or a QS for the job, given its scale. Save yourself a heart attack from the stress of managing it yourself. Need to keep the builder on a tight leash.


----------



## Leo (7 May 2021)

Lambchops65 said:


> I wouldn't require PP for what I am looking to do unless I decide to extend further or extend to the front of the property.


Or any part of the extension protrudes to the side, altering the appearance of the front or side elevations of adding front facing skylights... To be sure you can submit plans to your local authority seeking a Section 5 Declaration that the proposal falls under exempted development.  

Also remember the current regs require that any building undergoing that scale of refurbishment must achieve a BER of B2 or better.


----------



## SPC100 (9 May 2021)

Patricia Power. Celebrity quantity surveyor recently said this is the cost per square meter to budget for projects.

New/extension 2750-5200 euro per sq metre
Renovation 1500-2000 Euro per sq metre.

I think her price is turnkey, i.e. excludes most of the things you had excluded, but includes kitchens, but excludes white goods. She did a great interview on optimisehome on Instagram that someone linked to recently.

She notes that Renovation price increases with the more walls you want to knock or build or more windows you want to close or open. Her price includes full replumb, rewire, new windows and doors, insulation.


----------



## noproblem (9 May 2021)

SPC100 said:


> Patricia Power says
> 
> New/extension 2750-5200
> Renovation 1500-2000
> ...


What are the above figures all about?


----------



## SPC100 (9 May 2021)

Estimate budgetary costs per square meter. Will edit to make clearer


----------



## Lambchops65 (10 May 2021)

Thanks all. 

Yes, I have gone to 3 different companies/builders and obtained quotes.
I'm not adding windows etc to the front or building out the side so I shouldn't need PP. I am aware if I do make any changes to the front or decide to extend the front of the property I will need PP. I may actually look at doing this yet...it's cost dependant and I'd only make small changes which other houses on the road have also done.

Would you recommend a QS over an architect or both? I did get an architect to look at the house last year but didn't proceed with him as I wasn't sure if I was going ahead with the works at the time. This builder works directly with a QS on any of his big jobs and whilst he is very familiar with costs maybe it would be no harm to engage the QS as you said the buck stops with them and not the builder..


----------



## SPC100 (10 May 2021)

Not an expert, but I think the issue is that unless you have had an architect build a tender doc, and have a qs specify all the materials/details, it is hard for you to compare your quotes on a like for like basis.

How did you provide your requestments to the three companies? how do you know they are quoting for the same thing?


----------

